

Cosmos not doing it for you? Maybe try I F*cking Love Science - efficientarch
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/03/cosmos-not-doing-it-for-you-maybe-try-i-fcking-love-science/

======
fexl
I couldn't take the new Cosmos. It's heavy on special effects and light on
content, which is delivered in a breathless style that makes me feel like I'm
on a third grade field trip.

The old Cosmos, with Carl Sagan, was fascinating. I was mesmerized watching
Carl sitting there with pen and paper explaining the Drake equation, or
listening to him explain the history of the library at Alexandria and the
murder of Hypatia.

All the "wondrous" CGI-enhanced pablum of the new show leaves me cold.

------
throwaway13qf85
I Fucking Love Pictures That Are Sometimes Tangentially Related To Science.

